# المقارنات السلبية تُفسِد حياتك الزوجية



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2009)

*

المقارنات السلبية تفسد حياتك الزوجية



حتى لا تهدم زواجك بيدك: مقارنات وتعليقات قد تقولها بهدف الدردشة فقط، أو بقصد دفع حماس شريك حياتك ليتحوّل إلى الصورة المثالية للزوج (أو الزوجة) من وجهة نظرك.
".. لماذا زوج صديقتي لديه كذا وأنتَ لا؟"!
".. انظري إلى زوجة أخي، وحاولي أن تكوني مثلها.."! 
وعادةً تأتي المقارنة بنتيجة عكسية، إذ أنّ الإنسان لا يحب أن يُقلّل أحد من شأنه أو من قدراته،
مهما كان الشخص الذي يقوم بمقارنته قريب منه. وحتى لو كان الإنسان يعلم بنقاط ضعفه، إلا أنه يحب أن يحتفظ بهذه المعلومات لنفسه فقط! ولكل إنسان أيّاً كان، نقاط قوة ونقاط ضعف، فليس من تُقارنه به هو إنسان "خارق" خالٍ من أي عيوب. كما أن المقارنة تُشعِر شريك حياتك بأنه يفتقد لأن يكون مثلاً أعلى في نظرك. إن أسلوب المقارنة وتجسيم العيوب يضايق شريك الحياة، بل ويؤدي إلى العناد أكثر، بدلاً من محاولته تغيير هذه الصفة أو تعديل سلوكه. ويجب ألاّ يفوتنا أنّ الكثيرين ممن نُقارِن بهم يلجأون إلى المباهاة أمام الآخرين بالمال أو النفوذ، أو بمظاهر السعادة والهناء لنيل اهتمام الناس أو احترامهم، أو للتعبير عن شعور الشخص بالنقص في هذا الأمر الذي يتباهى به، أو لافتقاده للسعادة الحقيقية التي يتمناها.
· تجنَّب المقارنة: من المهم والضروري أن يكون النقاش والكلام اللذان يدوران بينك وبين شريك حياتك خاليَين من المقارنة. فالزوج يحب ويفتخر بأن يكون الأفضل في نظر زوجته مهما كانت عيوبه، والزوجة أيضاً كذلك. والذكاء في التصرف هو تشجيع الطرف الآخر وليس هدمه أو التقليل من شأنه بمقارنته بمن يتفوق عليه. في جلسات الأصدقاء والصديقات، تحكي إحدى الصديقات عن المعاملة التي تتعامل بها مع زوجها، وبأنه لا يوجد شيء يمكن أن يضايقهما أو يعكّر حبهما، وبأنّ الزوج يُغرقها بالهدايا والمفاجآت بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة، وفي الواقع أنّ حقيقة هذه الحكايات ليست أكثر من أمنيات تتمنى الزوجة أن تكون فعلاً في حياتها الزوجية، وفي علاقتها مع زوجها، إذ أن حياتها تفتقر لكل عناصر الحب والاحترام والتفاهم. وتؤثر هذه الحكايات بطرق مختلفة في من يسمعها فمنهنّ من يصدّقنها ويبدأنَ في تذكّر مواقف نسيَ الزوج فيها تقديم الهدايا وهنا تبدأ المشاكل! وفي كثير من المواقف لا يجد الزوج أمامه إلاّ التورُّط في أعمال غير شرعية كي يُرضي زوجته من الناحية الماديّة، وبخاصة إذا كان هو نفسه من النوع الضعيف أمام المادة. أو قد يُصاب بالإحباط وبخيبة الأمل لعدم استطاعته تلبية مطالب أسرته، مما يؤدي إلى فشل الحياة الزوجية. إن المقارنة السلبيّة بصفة عامة لا تؤدي إلاّ لمزيدٍ من المتاعب والبُعد بين الزوجين. لذا فاحرص ألاّ تلجأ إليها، وليكن أسلوبك هادئاً وموضوعيّاً عند معالجة أي أمر بينك، وبين شريك حياتك.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم


شكرا هاااابي​*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع

ومفيد جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## eriny roro (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع بجد تحفه
بس في حاجة مهمه انك لازم تبقى واثقه في حبيبيك وحبه ليكي
لو كنتي واثقه من كده عمري ما هتقرنيي بينه وحد وهتبقي واثقه انه بيعمل اقصى ما عنده علشان يسعدك
وربنا يباركوا


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*أفادة حلوة مرسي ليك ..
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

رائع موضوعك يا happy angel

شكراااااااا 

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل 
على الموضوع الرئع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مفيد ومهم
> 
> 
> شكرا هاااابي​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ومفيد جداااااااااا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> موضوع بجد تحفه
> بس في حاجة مهمه انك لازم تبقى واثقه في حبيبيك وحبه ليكي
> لو كنتي واثقه من كده عمري ما هتقرنيي بينه وحد وهتبقي واثقه انه بيعمل اقصى ما عنده علشان يسعدك
> وربنا يباركوا


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> *أفادة حلوة مرسي ليك ..
> *​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع موضوعك يا happy angel
> 
> شكراااااااا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرئع
> مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع هام جدا ​ 
ميررسى ليكى يا هابى على الموضوع​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مهم ومميز شكرا جداااااا​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع هام جدا ​
> ميررسى ليكى يا هابى على الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم ومميز شكرا جداااااا​


----------

